# My first Ferragamo bag



## ElenaAlex

Hello everyone
This is my first ever Ferragamo bag. I was looking for months now for a big and sturdy backpack. I couldn't find anything good enough so I decided to look at the second hand shops. So I found this one. It is big and absolutely amazing. In box, with dustbag and still with the label on. It has one scratch in front but I can live with that considering the price I paid. I think the model is Dinamo. I looks like male model but I don't care, it is just perfect


----------



## Cool Breeze

ElenaAlex said:


> Hello everyone
> This is my first ever Ferragamo bag. I was looking for months now for a big and sturdy backpack. I couldn't find anything good enough so I decided to look at the second hand shops. So I found this one. It is big and absolutely amazing. In box, with dustbag and still with the label on. It has one scratch in front but I can live with that considering the price I paid. I think the model is Dinamo. I looks like male model but I don't care, it is just perfect
> 
> View attachment 5046333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046335


What a beautiful backpack!  Congratulations on your find.  Wear it in good health


----------



## pursekitten

Wow what an eye-catching piece—congratulations! Love the low-key luxe vibe.


----------



## ElenaAlex

Thank you


----------



## lovely_bag

Very nice! I can almost feel the soft leather. Have fun with your new backbag from this luxury brand with a rich history!


----------



## JenJBS

Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## ElenaAlex

Thank you everyone.
It is incredibly spacious. The biggest surprise for me are the handles inside - they make it very easy to carry in hand when needed.
I can't believe no one grabbed it before me. Feeling quite lucky


----------



## jbags07

Beautiful!


----------



## 880

Gorgeous leather and HW! I am so happy for you! It’s fabulous!


----------



## Venessa84

That leather looks so luscious! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## harleybaglover

pursekitten said:


> Wow what an eye-catching piece—congratulations! Love the low-key luxe vibe.



I agree! I also love the low-key luxury vibe! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Greste

It is nice old and solid design bag which is carried in traveling


----------

